# Funky Tit.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Really chuffed with this shot.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Really chuffed with this shot.
> 
> image


Cracking shot too...

I think its a good year for Blue Tits, because for the last couple of days, I have had a swarm of close to 50 of them hitting my garden at once. They are feeding on the buds on the trees like mad.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It looks shocked! What did it see you doing??? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

A great set of photos. looks like you've been really busy over the weekend! It's a good time of year for birds,with the approaching nesting season they are very restless.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i love tits


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

alan1 said:


> i love tits



Who doesn't :whistling2:

Great pic!! :lol2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> A great set of photos. looks like you've been really busy over the weekend! It's a good time of year for birds,with the approaching nesting season they are very restless.


Cheers, Woodie. I busting to get out again with the camera but the weather just ain't playing ball.



alan1 said:


> i love tits


Excellent.



Amalthea said:


> Who doesn't :whistling2:
> 
> Great pic!! :lol2:


Cheers. Amal


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

fergie said:


> Cheers. Amal


S'ok :whistling2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> S'ok :whistling2:


You sure?


----------

